# La electrónica en la naturaleza



## asherar (Mar 19, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:
			
		

> ... como la electricidad en el medio natural   no se encuentra en forma "alternada" sino en polaridades "fijas", ...


 
  DISCREPO !!!  

¿ Cómo que la AC no está en la naturaleza ? :enfadado:

La RF que nos llega de los pulsares se genera por la rápida rotación de  la estrella que arrastra a su campo magnético. 
 No son las mismas dimensiones, pero conceptualmente es el mismo   principio: 
un campo eléctrico alternado, generado por un campo magnético rotante. 

Algo similar pero más débil ocurre a las partículas beta que llegan del  Sol, cuando se desvían por la aceleración de Coriolis.
Además, si bien la mayor desviación inicial es por el campo magnético  estático, cuando pierden velocidad se "enroscan" en las líneas de flujo  magnético y siguen trayectorias helicoidales. 

Ahora bien: 

¿ En qué fenómeno natural ves vos *polaridades fijas* ? 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> .....¿ En qué fenómeno natural ves vos *polaridades fijas* ?


Ni siquiera el campo magnético terrestre es fijo, es alterno con un periodo de unos 130.000 años, pero alterno al fin.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2010)

nubes + y tierra -

cuando cae un limon entre unos pedazos de metal.

en fin, donde se de una DDP por que hubo pelea entre electrones y lagunas


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 19, 2010)

....así me dejas jajaja. Bien,  como explicar algo con pocas palabras . Entiendo perfectamente a lo que te refieres, dado el hecho de que todo el espectro electromagnético son ondas fluctuantes...Sin embargo, si nos vamos al hecho exacto de funcionamiento de AC, que es la transmisión de electrícidad por medio de cables a diferencia del DC de Edison, creo si se puede decir que en la naturaleza no existe tal situación. Hasta el momento las ondas electromagnéticas no pueden ser usadas para la transmisión de energía( dejemos a un lado el espectro visible ), al menos no para alimentar las necesidades de un hogar promedio. Tal vez sea un error de interpretación lo que suceda.
Si tomamos como hecho la transmisión de energía o potencia energética o Volts, en la naturaleza las cargas son siempre estáticas, tanto animales como fenómenos atmosféricos presentan ese voltaje en polaridades fijas. No se si me doy a entender...También si consideramos que el termino AC se refiere únicamente a la transmisión de energía( volts ), no?? Nunca he visto mezclado el término AC con ondas de electromagnéticas.
Estoy abierto a que me eduques, en todo lo que comentas estoy en absoluto acuerdo contigo, pero no es a lo que yo me refería...Si me explico??
Saludos

Agregado...Para quienes no sepan de donde se inció esto. Estamos hablando de Nicola Tesla un gran científico para su época. El fue el "descubridor"o "inventor" de la AC como medio de transmisión de electricidad a los hogares compitiendo con la DC de Edison. Ahí es donde empezó el debate, por si fue "inventado" o "descubierto". Yo hice el comentario que el inventó el AC, ya que de normal muchos científicos basan sus experimentos en la naturaleza. Olvidemos por un momento las ondas electromagnéticas ya que en este término realmente no entran. La transmisión de electricidad es mucho más eficiente por AC que por DC, yo supuse "inventó" el AC porque de manera natural la electricidad( no las ondas electromagnéticas ) no viaja en formas alternadas de polaridad. De alguna forma Tesla "descubre" que al alternar las polaridades en ciclos la electricidad puede viajar mucho más lejos sin pérdidas sustanciales, de ahí que diga que el inventó el AC...
Es un juego de palabras, pero puede ser válido...no??


----------



## asherar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hablando de los animales, la transmisión de señales por las dendritas y axones, es también periódica, o al menos no es CC, también la señal cardíaca, etc. 

Cierto es que el sentido de la charla inicial era otro, pero la frase que cité, dicha así, tajantemente, da que pensar ...

La transmisión por AC es, sin dudas, más eficiente que por CC. 
De lo contrario, los fenómenos que cité, por la poca potencia que transmiten, no funcionarían, en seguida los matarían las pérdidas. 

Después de esta discusión, mover un brazo robot con un motor de CC resulta algo casi irracional.

Lo de las nubes que dice fernandob es un ejemplo válido de CC en la  naturaleza, pero 
el rayo dura muy poco (algunos microsegundos). 
Hasta a la naturaleza le resulta caro mantener un flujo o polaridad CC (aunque en realidad el rayo también es AC).


----------



## eserock (Mar 19, 2010)

solo una aclaracion  Tesla uso campos  electromagneticos para generar electricidad (AC) la frecuencia de estos pues depende directamente del la frecuencia de los campos electromagneticos, revueltos los terminos  nuca pero si dependientes uno de otro, por otro lado un conductor al aplicarle   AC genera campos electromagneticos, no por defender una postura se mal informe.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 20, 2010)

esto está bueno, debo confesar que se me dificulta la correlación de términos que estamos manejando ya que no es mi campo, me agrada conocer un poco de todo. Debo admitir que cometí el error de tomar un término y expresarlo de una forma cerrada cuando ciértamente no lo es. En la vida estamos para aprender de todo .
Con respecto al motor, espero no ofender, me suena a sarcasmo... yo espero que no sea así porque la realidad es que para los autos eléctricos no hay motor más eficiente que el de AC y de hecho trifásico( si no me he mal informado ).
Me agrada la física y la física-cuántica, pero soy un hobbysta en ese campo, lo mio es la electrónica digital y de potencia.
Eserock, de hecho cualquier conductor que se le sumistre un potencial de AC o DC genera campos electromagnéticos...eso si lo se . Ya que estamos en esto, puede alguien explicarme como el aluminio que no es un metal ferromagnético puede ser alterado por electromagnetismo?? Ya se usa como frenos magnéticos en algunos vehículos experimentales.
Saludos y gracias por la paciencia


----------



## asherar (Mar 20, 2010)

Al decir lo del robot, quise juntar dos ideas: la de la mayor eficiencia de los motores de CA, y que en los robotitos artesanales en general se usan motores de CC (o  de pasos). Esto último por practicidad del control. 

Por lo poco que yo se, se usa Aluminio por su gran conductividad: inducen corrientes más elevadas que otros metales, y por lo tanto disipan más por efecto Joule. En eso las propiedades magnéticas no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2010)

cuando era chico una ves me electrocuto   una anguila electrica ,me  dio una vuena sacudida yo creo que fue solo uno o dos segundos ,sera que tenia corriente continua,
me pregunto porque despues en todos estos años en la profecion nunca mas senti esa censacion cuando me a tocado  electrocutarme solo un poquito con corriente alterna ,tampoco quiero probar para saber como es electrocutarse con continua,aunque me sacaria esa duda de la anguila electrica y abria que ver tambien el voltaje de la anguila,
para mi que tenia continua


----------



## GomezF (Mar 20, 2010)

Lo busqué con google y esto es lo que encontré:

"La anguila eléctrica (Electrophorus electricus), también llamada temblón, [...], es un pez de la familia de los gimnótidos que puede emitir descargas eléctricas de hasta 600 voltios de corriente continua a partir de un grupo de células especializadas; emplea las descargas eléctricas para cazar presas, para defenderse y para comunicarse con otras anguilas."

Espero que te saque las dudas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2010)

buena defensa porque ami casi me mata ,de todos modos si veo otra mejor corro o nado mas deprisa,
encontre   en el rio parana pescando ,pero no era tan grande como la que describe http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrophorus_electricus esta media un metro casi yla  saque con  un mojarrero   y cuando la quize desengachar ,zassss


----------



## GomezF (Mar 20, 2010)

Jejeje, si.
Seguí leyendo sobre el tema y dice que hay muchos casos de pescadores y gente que estaba en el agua que murió a causa de este animal.
Además explica que la mayoría de estas víctimas murió ahogada, ya que el golpe las dejó inconsiente.
También puede causar un ataque cardíaco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya veo venir la pregunta:
¿ Podré hacer funcionar mi amplificador con una *anguila* ?

Y por supuesto sus derivaciones:
¿ Como consigo tensiones positivas y negativas a partir de una anguila ?
¿ Cuantos microfaradios se le ponen a una anguila para filtrar la tensión ?
Si conecto 2 anguilas en serie, ¿ se suma el voltaje ?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 21, 2010)

pss:

No descartes la posibilidad de conectarlas en paralelo y obtener mas tiempo:


> Puede mantener la producción de descargas durante períodos de hasta una hora



Disculpen no puede resistir las tentación.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 21, 2010)

Creo que para conseguir la tensión simétrica, debes conseguir una anguila macho y otra anguila hembra. El punto central....el punto central, mejor no lo digo, pero ya se imaginarán, pero seguro que debe estar un un punto común.

El problema será mantenerlas vivas y unidas por todo el tiempo en ese punto.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 21, 2010)

Yo me inclino al pensamiento lateral...
(no solamente hay que ver el hecho de que creó la AC)
Por todo lo mencionado, es verdad que todo el espectro electromagnético se puede encontrar en la naturaleza, por lo que tesla no invento la AC.
Lo que si invento, fué una máquina que cambia sus propiedades manteniendo la potencia (Transformador) e inventó un generador de AC. Si bien estos ya estaban conseptualmente inventados, fué tesla el que lo sacó del estudio hacia las masas. Se podría decir que *"inventó" la forma de crear y transmitir energía en forma de AC*, porque la AC ya existía...
(esto se me ocurrió ahora, pero veo que tiene sentido XD)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Creo que para conseguir la tensión simétrica, debes conseguir una anguila macho y otra anguila hembra. El punto central....el punto central, mejor no lo digo, pero ya se imaginarán, pero seguro que debe estar un un punto común.
> 
> El problema será mantenerlas vivas y* unidas por todo el tiempo en ese punto*.



Lo que en electrónica se hace con estaño, la naturaleza lo hace con *sexo*


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya veo venir la pregunta:
> ¿ Podré hacer funcionar mi amplificador con una *anguila* ?


Que se conformen con el Arbol de Navidad


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya veo venir la pregunta:
> ¿ Podré hacer funcionar mi amplificador con una *anguila* ?
> 
> Y por supuesto sus derivaciones:
> ...



ja ja ja ,
estas pregunta me la ise 
 como midieron el voltaje de la anguila ,si tengo el tester adonde mido ?y como midieron si ni bien la tocas te patea ?.
y para estirarla en la mesa ?si es resbalosa ,sera que si esta anestesiada patea igual ?.
.y si compro una como limpio la pecera si patea,matara a todos los peces de mi estanque?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que en electrónica se hace con estaño, la naturaleza lo hace con *sexo*



Esto se está saliendo de control...


----------



## asherar (Mar 21, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> ...
> como midieron el voltaje de la anguila ,si tengo el tester adonde mido ?...



La punta positiva se apoya en la cabeza, y la punta negativa se mete en el ... 

en el otro extremo del animal ...!


----------



## luisgrillo (Mar 21, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> También si consideramos que el termino AC se refiere únicamente a la  transmisión de energía( volts ), no?? Nunca he visto mezclado el término  AC con ondas de electromagnéticas.



Que te imaginas que es la RF?
No es otra cosa mas que ondas electromagneticas, y como crees que se generan estas ondas en un transmisor? 
Pues exactamente con CA.

Otra cosa, La transmision de energia si se puede hacer con ondas eletromagneticas, (con CA) el ejemplo mas basico, los paneles solares, (tienen una corriente directa a su salida por un rectificador interno)

Otra transmision de energia son los ralos Laser, rayos X, y todo aquel rayo que se vea o no, se sienta o no, es pura energia, una cosa es queres hacer un transductor que te comvierta un tipo espesifico de energia a un Voltage electrico.

Los rayos laser que queman fosforos, truenan globos, no es transmision de energia?
Yo creo que si, y muy potente como para hacer que se queme el fosforo.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 22, 2010)

Luisgrillo, no me lo tomes a mal...pero sería bueno que leyeras todo y prestando atención a lo que lees...
 Madre mía estamos en los inicios de una matrix con anguilas .
Saludos


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2010)

Ya que estamos en tren de aclarar, también digamos que los rayos y relámpagos se inician debido a una diferencia de potencial de signo determinado, pero una vez iniciada la descarga la corriente es alterna de alta frecuencia, lo que explica la interferencia en forma de pulso corto en las transmisiones de radio (no confundir con el "ruido a estática" que no es impulsado).


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

¿Como es que un chispazo es en alterna? No logro comprender. Solo es un impulso de energía, debería de ser de 0hz. Si fuese de alta frecuencia debería de haber varios miles de pequeños rayos cayendo en un determinado tiempo...

Saludos!!!


----------



## GomezF (Mar 22, 2010)

Quizás se deba a que sí son muchos rayos, pero se descargan a tal velocidad que parecen uno sólo.


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Como es que un chispazo es en alterna? No logro comprender. Solo es un impulso de energía, debería de ser de 0hz. Si fuese de alta frecuencia debería de haber varios miles de pequeños rayos cayendo en un determinado tiempo...
> 
> Saludos!!!



La analogía es con un circuito RLC que descarga la nube (un capacitor de capacidad C). 
Al iniciarse la descarga el campo eléctrico de alta tensión convierte el aire en conductor (mejor que cualquier metal) al ionizar algunas moléculas de aire. 
El canal así creado tiene además muy baja inductancia (L), lo que da un período T de oscilación de algunos microsegundos (depende de la capacidad del sistema de nubes).  T ~ 2 pi (L C)^0.5 
La corriente puede alcanzar *varios centenares de kilo amperes*, y no sé si no me quedo corto. 
El aire se mantiene ionizado por impacto electrónico durante el tiempo que dure la corriente. En este tiempo la corriente oscila ente Tierra y la nube. 

Algo así. Puede ser algo diferente, pero una descarga de CC nunca!

Si quieren fenómenos raros, busquen en la atmósfera. 

...

De paso también busquen lo de la anguila. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_eel

*Electrocytes*

La corriente no la tiene "prendida" constantemente, sino que la dispara al atacar a su presa. 
Más impulsos y menos CC en la naturaleza. 

Lo que pasa es que mantener una Corriente Contínua es muy costoso desde 
el punto de vista energético. Cuanto más alta la corriente, más caro.


PD. (Aclaración para los demasiado "canónicos"). Esto de hacer una analogía entre un rayo y una descarga RLC es a los efectos de entender la idea principal. 
Cualquier idea aproximada, por equivocada que sea, es mejor que no tener ninguna idea.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok`s > Gracias por la explicación Alejandro.

Saludos!!!

Sabes que desde lejos pareciera un gran chispazo!!! Jua


----------



## GomezF (Mar 22, 2010)

Jejeje, interesante bicho la anguila eléctrica, y sino te alcanza con los 600V, mirale los dientes que tiene .
Esta chica sí que sabe defenderse.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> .....La corriente puede alcanzar *varios centenares de kilo amperes*, y no sé si no me quedo corto......


Luego de analizar algunas *Fulguritas* excepcionales se han calculado descargas de varios MA (Mega Amperes)


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 22, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Ya que estamos *en tren de aclarar*, también digamos que los rayos y relámpagos se inician debido a una diferencia de potencial de signo determinado, pero *una vez iniciada la descarga la corriente es alterna de alta frecuencia*, lo que explica la interferencia en forma de pulso corto en las transmisiones de radio (no confundir con el "ruido a estática" que no es impulsado).


    
Si, mejor aclara estos parrafos :enfadado:

Que es alterna es completamente *falso*, salvo que vos consideres "alterna" a todo lo que "no es constante en el tiempo".

Eso fue lo primero que se te ocurrio para explicar la interferencia electromagnetica, olvidando (o desconociendo) que *idealmente* el *espectro de un impulso* contiene *todas* las frecuencias con igual amplitud.
E impulsos de corta duracion, tengan en ese intervalo la forma que tengan, igual tendran componentes espectrales en un rango enorme y por lo tanto meteran interferencia por todas partes.



Ejercicios:
- Hacé la transformacion de Fourier de una Delta de Dirac.
- Hacé la TF de un impulso de 100kA y 10uS de duracion.
- Analiza como se comporta un circuito resonante (entrada de una radio) ante una excitacion impulsiva.


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2010)

En lo que expresé no hay ninguna falsedad. 
Alterna es alterna, corriente que va durante un tiempo, y vuelve un tiempo después. 

Pero puede ser que me falte algún concepto. 

Ahora me gustaría que nos expliques a todos cómo funcionan los rayos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

No, ejercicios no...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformación_de_Fourier

Ya me duele la cabeza...


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ta muy bueno el tema de la anguila, habria que inicialro jaja
muy bueno...


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 22, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> En lo que expresé no hay ninguna falsedad.
> Alterna es alterna, corriente que va durante un tiempo, y vuelve un tiempo después.
> * Pero puede ser que me falte algún concepto.*


Totalmente.
El termino "alterna" pertenece, digamos, a la "ingenieria electrica", donde en la mayoria de los casos se esta refiriendo a una senoide pura. 

Cuando se tienen señales de *forma arbitraria*, ya sea periodicas, no periodicas o aleatorias (como pasa en la electronica y en la fisica), no se utiliza "alterna a secas" porque no identifica practicamente nada de la señal.
Si se habla de componentes alternas, pero aludiendo al espectro o a lo que queda de señal_original - valor_medio.


Igualmente, a pesar que le pongas el nombre que se te de la gana, la causa *de la interferencia es el impulso en si*. La forma en que varie la corriente durante ese intervalo en lo unico que va a contribuir es en terminar de "colorear" el espectro en altas frecuencias.




> Ahora me gustaría que nos expliques a todos cómo funcionan los rayos.


Para saber como funcionan los rayos tenes a Google, pero de ahi no vas a sacar por que se producen las interferencias.
Para eso necesitas leer sobre el comportamiento de circuitos RLC en regimenes transitorios.


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2010)

No tenés ni idea de cómo funcionan los rayos, y crees ingenuamente que San Google te va a sacar la duda. 

No obstante te animás a aplicar la Transformada de Fourier. 

Sos todo un caso, Eduardo.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 22, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> No tenés ni idea de cómo funcionan los rayos, y crees ingenuamente que San Google te va a sacar la duda.
> No obstante te animás a aplicar la Transformada de Fourier.
> Sos todo un caso, Eduardo.


Resumiendo: No sabes que decir.


Ah!  Me debes los ejercicios. Principalmente el ultimo punto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2010)

MaxiSan20 dijo:


> Ta muy bueno el tema de la anguila, habria que inicialro jaja
> muy bueno...



solo da asta un amper y si la anguila esta agitada las descargas son intermitente asta por una hora ,además dice que tiene 2 tensiones una baja y otra alta y la contra es que muy difícil atraparla ,la otra es que se necesita un estanque grande ,además es peligrosa ,
abra otro animal que sea capas de generar corriente?.
las semillas de sésamo juntan mucha estática ,como se podría recolectar esa energía.
con que tester midieron el rayo ?como estiman la tension de semejante descarga ?
jeje
http://translate.google.com/transla...s&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_eel


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> ....con que tester midieron el rayo ?como estiman la tension de semejante descarga ?.....


En base a la tensión de ruptura del aire, aprox 1000V/mm, es la tensión a la cual un material aislante deja de ser aislante.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2010)

aaa pero y la humedad de la lluvia ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2010)

La tensión de ruptura esta contemplada para un nivel de humedad, temperatura y presión atmosférica, todas variables que afectan a la tensión.


----------



## eserock (Mar 22, 2010)

Para ciertas personas  contrui un generador de alto voltaje y eran extremadamente exigentes querian exactitud en os voltajes asi que  con unos tornillos hice que la chispa  brincara entre las puntas para medir la distancia alcanzada basandome en ese principio de 1000v/mm , asi que la chispa  brincaba  hasta 3 cm con lo cual deduje que eran 30000 volts. pero sorpresa  fue en epoca de calor y poca humedad asi que cuando se probo el mismo circuito con humedad la chispa recorrio mas  distancia


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Resumiendo: No sabes que decir.
> 
> Ah!  Me debes los ejercicios. Principalmente el ultimo punto.



Si, claro. 

Mi explicación de la AC fue una simplificación con fines didácticos, para 
contraponerla a la  idea de CC que se veía rondar en el foro. 

Por lo que he leído hasta hace unos 10 años, en el tema de los rayos a nadie 
se le ocurría aplicar la transformada de  Fourier. 
La razón es muy simple: la  t. de Fourier *solo se aplica a sistemas lineales*. 
Aunque para un tema de investigación, 10 años sea una eternidad, no creo 
que los rayos de hoy en día hayan cambiado en eso. 

Hablar de AC puede ser técnicamente incompleto, pero querer hacerle  análisis 
de Fourier a la descarga de un rayo es un error típico de alguien que  conoce la 
mecánica del cálculo  (vamos a suponer), pero que *no entiende  el contexto de 
aplicación*. 

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 22, 2010)

Estas tan perdido que ni siquiera sabes donde metiste la pata.


> Por lo que he leído hasta hace unos 10 años, en el tema de los rayos a nadie se le ocurría aplicar la transformada de  Fourier.


 Ni lo van a aplicar porque no hace falta.


> La razón es muy simple: la  t. de Fourier *solo se aplica a sistemas lineales*.


Nueva barbaridad   Si no sabes lo que es --> no inventes.


> Eduardo: vos trajiste el tecnicismo sobre la AC para lucirte, a costa de
> supuestos errores míos, pero *con la Transformada de Fourier metiste la pata*.
> Hablar de AC puede ser técnicamente incorrecto, pero querer hacerle  análisis
> de Fourier a la descarga de un rayo es un error típico de alguien que  conoce la
> ...


   
A ver... Te lo explico de nuevo:

- Tu error fue considerar la causa de las interferencias a una oscilacion de la corriente durante la descarga.

- La causa de la interferencia es por que se trata de una descarga impulsiva, y este tipo de señales tienen un espectro continuo de frecuencias en un rango muy grande (idealmente infinito) 
Si en ese corto intervalo *hubiera* algun tipo de resonancia o fluctuacion periodica fuerte, necesitaria alcanzar unos cuantos ciclos enteros para ser significativo y solo *podria* afectar las componentes altas del espectro (arriba de los 100 MHz).

- Y por que una descarga impulsiva se comporta asi? *==>* Pues ponete a aprender *algo* de señales y sus espectros.
Si nombre a la transformacion de Fourier, es porque es una herramienta matematica de gran utilidad en el analisis de señales *(no del de rayos) *que justamente es lo que necesitas para calcular los espectros archiconocidos del ejercicio.


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2010)

Qué lástima que seas tan liero.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2010)

no importa ,mejor piensen en la anguila y su células que producen corriente ,una gran batería ,pero altena baria de 25hz a cientos de hz segun wilquipedia,asi no tiene continua sino alterna


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

¿Entonces el rayo es AC o DC?

Wikipedia dice:

...Generalmente, los rayos son producidos por particulas negativas por la  tierra y positivas a partir de nubes de desarrollo vertical llamadas cumulonimbos. Cuando un cumulonimbo alcanza la tropopausa,  las cargas positivas de la nube atraen a las cargas negativas, causando  un relámpago y/o rayo. Esto produce un efecto de ida y vuelta; se  refiere a que al subir las partículas instantáneamente regresan causando  la visión de que los rayos bajan...

Dicen que la descarga va y viene, osea que es una AC de poca frecuencia... en base  a lo que dice. Al momento de que que esta se impacta...

Compañero Eduardo, no es para tomárselo tan a pecho, vuelvo a decirlo, nadie nace sabiendo y todos pueden equivocarse.

Tranquilos.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ...
> Wikipedia dice:
> ...Generalmente, los rayos son producidos por particulas negativas por la tierra y positivas a partir de nubes de desarrollo vertical llamadas cumulonimbos. Cuando un cumulonimbo alcanza la tropopausa, las cargas positivas de la nube atraen a las cargas negativas, causando un relámpago y/o rayo. Esto produce un efecto de ida y vuelta; se refiere a que al subir las partículas instantáneamente regresan causando la visión de que los rayos bajan...
> 
> Dicen que la descarga va y viene, osea que es una AC de poca frecuencia... en base a lo que dice. Al momento de que que esta se impacta...


Un rayo no es una sola descarga, son dos o tres descargas cortas y relativamente bastante separadas. Pero como la duracion total son 100-200ms, "a ojo" se ve una sola.
Son sucesiones de descargas que se propagan de la nuba a tierra y de tierra a la nube. Llamar a eso AC es abusar de la electricidad y el idioma.


Ej. de Google: http://www.ce-mag.com/archive/02/09/mrstatic.html

Pero mejor que lo explique Alejandro que los estudio hace 10 años


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 23, 2010)

Haber si no digo una barbaridad... pero alli les va...

Un Rayo podria ser considerado como una funcion Delta de Dirac, o mejor dicho como una sucesion corta de deltas de dirac, por lo que tecnicamente no es corriente alterna... se entenderia mejor como varias DCs pulsantes

(Chico3001 se coloca frente a la pared de fusilamiento....)


----------



## asherar (Mar 23, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Pero mejor que lo explique Alejandro que los estudio hace 10 años



Eduardo: ¿ seguimos buscando kilombo ?

De ese único enlace que pudiste encontrar, me gustó la frase, dicha por un investigador que trabajó en el tema por 40 años, hasta jubilarse en el 2006: 
"
The  mechanism                            of a thunderstorm is, in principle, very  simple. But                            in spite of this and the many years of  thunderstorm                            research, *a detailed knowledge of the  processes responsible                            for the charge separation and the discharges  is still                            not at hand*. There are, however, a series of  known processes                            that actually do take place in thunderstorms  and that                            *may cause* charges to separate."

En el resto del texto hay muchos datos de cómo empieza la separación de cargas, pero nada sobre cómo es la corriente en detalle. Les aseguro que si tuvieran una forma de onda la  habrían puesto en primera plana. 

O sea, seguimos en "bolinqui" como hace 10 años. 

Basarse en ese artículo, que admite ser un resumen de lo poco que se sabe, para hacer una afirmación tajante como ésta: 


> Un rayo no es una sola descarga, son dos o tres descargas cortas y  relativamente bastante separadas. Pero como la duracion total son  100-200ms, "a ojo" se ve una sola.
> Son sucesiones de descargas que se propagan de la nuba a tierra y de  tierra a la nube. Llamar a eso AC es abusar de la electricidad y el  idioma.


es cuando menos algo aventurado. En especial para quien se basa en "informes objetivos". Claro, lo dice un dinamarqués ---> debe saber más.

A mí me gustaría ver un oscilograma de la corriente de uno de esos "rayos de CC", como los que yo medía en el laboratorio de láser. Para sacarme la duda nomás. 
Hasta entonces me quedo atesorando todo lo que sé y también lo que ignoro. 
En Tandil había muchas tormentas, y pararrayos no faltaban. 





Cierto, mejor hablemos de las anguilas. 

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Mar 23, 2010)

mmm... ¿de donde sacaste ee rayo? .... se me hace que hay una scondita serpentia... ¬¬


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

Tocatimon dijo:


> ¿Entonces el rayo es AC o DC?.



​


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Eduardo: ¿ seguimos buscando kilombo ?


Depende de como se mire. Para vos "buscar quilombo" es contradecir tus imaginativas conclusiones.


> A mí me gustaría ver un oscilograma de la corriente de uno de esos "rayos de CC",


Error conceptual: Creer que si no es AC entonces es CC.  
Como clasificarias una Delta de Dirac? Que es lo mas parecido en cuanto a *sus efectos*.


> como los que yo medía en el laboratorio de láser. Para sacarme la duda nomás.
> Hasta entonces me quedo atesorando todo lo que sé y también lo que ignoro.
> En Tandil había muchas tormentas, y pararrayos no faltaban.


Pero eso es muy interesante!  Contanos mas sobre esos estudios, los resultados y el metodo de medicion utilizado.


----------



## asherar (Mar 23, 2010)

*Mensaje temporario/temporal*

Yo inicialmente posteé esto: 


> Ya que estamos *en tren de aclarar*, también digamos que los rayos y
> relámpagos se inician debido a una diferencia de potencial de signo
> determinado, pero *una vez iniciada la descarga la corriente es  alterna de alta
> frecuencia*, lo que explica la interferencia en forma  de pulso corto en las
> ...


Puede que mis viejos recuerdos de los pulsos de spark-gap en alta presión y 
los gap láser de presión atmosférica condicionaran un poco mi forma de expresarme. 
Sin embargo, se que este foro lo lee gente con sentido común, y con criterio amplio. 
Un rayo es un sistema extremadamente complejo donde intervienen varios y 
diversos procesos, cada uno de ellos con su escala de tiempos y distancias. 
Sería ingenuo pensar que se parezca a la AC del tomacorriente, ¿ no ?

Entonces, decir que "*una vez iniciada la descarga la corriente es  alterna de 
alta frecuencia*" no es la expresión de una teoría cerrada. Es una idea de 
trabajo, un borrador dentro de una conversación que aún no ha (o no había) 
terminado. 

Al seguir diciendo: "(no confundir con el  "ruido a estática" que no es impulsado)" 
creo que no se deja lugar a dudas de que *lo anterior se debía justamente al 
carácter impulsado*. 

De esas dos ideas, Edu armó una historieta, donde el que se cruza es un 
ignorante (sólo porque él supone que uno no sabe calcular T. de F.).  
Pero todo fue para decir *lo mismo que yo*, que la interferencia se debe *
al carácter impulsado*. Claro que Edu se las ingenió para meter el concepto 
de infinito, de discontinuidad, de delta de Dirac ... todos  conceptos *idealizados 
*que poco o nada tienen que ver con la Naturaleza de un rayo, 
... 
*que es de lo que se estaba hablando* ... ! 

Eso sí, ... dan para lucirse en el boliche el sábado por la noche.  
Ah! Y también para decir que él sabe calcular la T de Fourier. 
Bueno, felicitaciones Eduardito, sos muuuuy inteligente.      

Pero sería mucho mejor que te lucieras *creando * y no bardeando los foros.  

La comunidad, agradecida. Yo también. 

Saludos



Eduardo dijo:


> Pero eso es muy interesante!  Contanos mas sobre esos estudios, los resultados y el metodo de medicion utilizado.



Pero, para que ? Si a vos te alcanza con lo que encontrás en Google. 
Ja ja ja ! 
Por lo visto sos un referente de este foro, yo no te quiero quitar protagonismo. 
Además ya tengo donde realizarme. 

No, no, vos seguí con la tijera de podar texto. Así vas a llegar lejos. 

Saludos

PD:  Disculpen los demás, no me gusta relajar gente, pero ......  ja ja ja ja !



Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 31005​



¿ Y qué tendrá que ver la locomotora, no ?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...Pero, para que ? Si a vos te alcanza con lo que encontrás en Google.


Negativo caballero. Google es solo una herramienta *muy* comoda. Pero como cualquier herramienta, no se puede usar a ciegas.

No se porque no queres comentar mas detalladamente esas experiencias. Seria muy interesante conocer como llegaste a la conclusion que la interferencia electromagnetica se debe a oscilaciones de la corriente durante la descarga. Que fue precisamente el punto que discuti, pero parece que todavia no te diste cuenta.

No se porque te gusta mantener en secreto tus estudios. Como la vez que comentaste haber trabajado sobre reconocimiento de voz y lamentabas no haberlo patentado...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ....¿ Y qué tendrá que ver la locomotora, no ?


Fue donde cayo el rayo.


----------



## asherar (Mar 23, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Negativo caballero. Google es solo una herramienta *muy* comoda. Pero como cualquier herramienta, no se puede usar a ciegas.


Bueno que lo digas vos. Será por eso que citás artículos que no has 
leído, como aquella calculadora de la velocidad del sonido en el aire. 


> Sobre lo que marcaste del texto:"Notice:  The speed of sound changes with the temperature and *a little bit*  with the humidity, *but not with the air pressure*."​Se ve que el que lo escribio se estaba decidiendo a medida que  avanzaba.


 Que dijeras que los autores se decidían a medida que redactaban fue muy divertido. 
Si así interpretás lo que lees !!! 



Eduardo dijo:


> ... Seria muy interesante conocer como llegaste a la
> conclusion que la interferencia electromagnetica se debe a oscilaciones de la
> corriente durante la descarga. ...


Eso ya lo aclaré al principio de mi post anterior. Pero si no lees *es de gusto *que 
te responda. 
Lo bueno es que los otros foristas sí lo leen. 



Eduardo dijo:


> No se porque *te gusta *mantener en secreto tus estudios...


Esa frase *es difamatoria* porque presupone una intención negativa en mi persona que 
no te consta. Está infringiendo la norma 2.10 de participación del foro. 

Mis estudios no son secretos, son dos tesis, una de licenciatura y otra  de 
doctorado en Física, que han sido defendidas ante los respectivos  tribunales, 
aprobadas, y publicadas en su momento en la Universidad Nacional que  los 
cursé. Mi nombre real también es público. 

Acá el único que se esconde sos *vos*. 
Te resulta *muy* cómodo (como Google) desmerecer el trabajo ajeno desde el 
anonimato que te regala Andrés e internet, pero por lo visto no tenés lo que 
se requiere para dar la cara. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Una reflexión para los moderadores: 

 ¿ Este es la clase de diálogo que se pensó al redactar Normas de  participación ? 
  En especial la que cito a menudo: "2.10 - Los    usuarios deben usar *un lenguaje cortés, 
respetuoso y gentil*. etc. " 

¿ Este comentario es respetuoso y gentil ? 


Eduardo dijo:


> No se porque *te gusta mantener en secreto tus  estudios*...



¿ Acaso con esto *Eduardo* no genera un ambiente de malestar en el foro ? 

Si me pueden contestar, gracias.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 23, 2010)

Como de una simple discusión podemos pasar a algo tan grande...tal vez esté mal en comentar, pero igual es sano tener diferencias de opiniones. Definitvamente no soy un sabio, ni quisiera serlo. Hay cosas que por más ciencia usemos para definirlas o entenderlas simplemente no nos alcanza el conocimiento. Hace poco vi un documental sobre los rayos, y ahí mencionan que apenas están descubriendo un mundo de factores que no habían ni pensando, a tal grado que ahora se dan cuenta que los rayos emiten "rayos X" y "gamma". Estos gracias a las partículas provenientes de supernovas de las galaxias y creo que hasta del sol( no me acuerdo  ). De hecho afirman que los rayos entre el cielo y la tierra existen gracias a las supernovas por la aceleración de partículas en "efecto dominó". Así como esto existen un sin número de ejemplos, es imposible afirmar tener la razón porque no existe la razón absoluta sino meramente verdades a medias, es como la discusión de que fue primero, el huevo o la gallina?
Y pues si alguno es tan bueno( porque yo no lo soy ) a ver si me puede hacer el favor de explicarme algo que es realmente sencillo:
Porque si somos más del 99% espacio vacio, simplemente no atravezamos los objetos?? o porque los elementos químicos son tan diferentes si solo difieren en un número de electrones, protones y neutrones??
Saludos
PD. sigo pensando en crear una matrix de anguilas, que opinan??


----------



## GomezF (Mar 23, 2010)

Creo que también ví el documental de los rayos.
Sobre la matrix de anguilas, metele que está buenísimo, 
Avisame cuando vayas al amazonas que te acompanio, jeje


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 23, 2010)

Solo me falta saber si al oráculo lo hago pulpo o calamar??? jajaja.
Saludos


----------

